# CO2 System setup (Regulator Question)



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

I have obtained a Matheson 8-320 regulator in hopes of setting up a co2 system. 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/801/w3s2.jpg/

I had a question about the size of the fitting on the right side of the regulator as I would like to attach either a needle valve or a metering valve and would need to know what adaptors/connections if any I need to get. I have never done this before and want to make sure I don't make a mistake. If anyone has any experience with this and can help it would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a picture of the right side of the regulator. Don't know what size that is? 
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/822/arw0.jpg/

Here is a pic of the left side which is the 1/4"NPT that connects to the CO2 tank if I am not mistaken.
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/5/2ffv.jpg/

Thanks for reading.


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

Go to Home depot, you need the following

1/4 reducer to 1/8 npt brass watt

then a 1/8 male to your solenoid and 1/8 fittings to your needle valve.

Here mine


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

How do I know which side is the input (connected to CO2 tank) side and which i will be connecting my needle valve and others to?

It seems to me as though the left side is 1/4"NPT and the right side is 1/8"NPT.

1/8"NPT will have smaller threads than the 1/4"NPT correct?


----------



## bobby (Feb 27, 2012)

Okay based on a little research I think my inlet which i figure is the right side of the regulator is a fine threaded 1/2" 27 thread.

Did you purchase your needle/metering valve online or locally?


----------



## FlyingHellFish (Mar 7, 2011)

I got it online, it was 30 dollar new. Parker H3

After you get your solenoid and metering valve, there is various ways to hook it up to your regulator. I can't give you a a set list of items because it depends on how you want it to line up.

I believe DarkBlade has a guide on here, but basically you need

1/8 male or female fittings, they come in L, T, and straight line.

Here mine with a "T" fitting.


































You get the idea, it depends on what items you have. Home Depot is the cheapest place for fittings.

So basically, you get the CGA 320 nipple and nut for the inlet. Then you get your solenoid and needle valve, then you decide how you want to mount them and get the fittings.


----------

